# SQL Abfrage + Schleife



## dPo2000 (15. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Schleife in Excel 2000. Ich erstelle eine SQL Abfrage die dann das Ergebnis an die Exceltabelle zurückliefert. Die Tabelle sieht folgendermaßen aus: Für einen User (= ein gleicher Name) gibt es mehrere Werte. Dieser User existiert aber auch mehrfach sodass die Abfrage mehrere Reihen mit dem gleichen Usernamen auflistet. Mein Programm soll alle Infos zu einem User auflisten und in eine Exceltabelle schreiben. Hier mal eine grafische version ;P...


User X | Wert 1 | Wert 2 | Wert 4 | Beschreibung 1
User X | Wert 5 | Wert 6 | Wert 7 | Beschreibung 2
User Y | Wert 1 | Wert 2 | Wert 3 | Beschreibung 1
User Y | Wert 4 | Wert 5 | Wert 6 | Beschreibung 2
User Y | Wert 7 | Wert 8 | Wert 9 | Beschreibung 3

so sieht dann also die fertige Abfrage in der Access Ansicht aus.

Nun ist mein Problem:

die Schleife

*

Do While Not rs.EOF

    Range("C9").Value = rs.Fields("Participant")
    rs.MoveNext
    i = i + 1
    Sheets("Tabelle1").Copy After:=Sheets(i)
    Sheets(i).Name = "Tabelle" & i

Loop

*

listet mir jeden Benutzernamen aus der Abfrage auf. Also auch die die doppelt und 3fach vorhanden sind (und glaubt mir... das sind viele !  )


Kann mir da jemand helfen !?



Danke



mfg
dPo


----------

